# The old classic "Queens"



## john g (Feb 22, 2005)

Has anyone an account of what went on in the engine room when the Queen Mary and the Queen Elizabeth came off the New York berths without the aid of tugs ?


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Being on the QE on one of her tugless trips, as far as the ER was concerned it was no different as with tugs.


----------

